
The unique ecology of human predators - noondip
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/349/6250/858.full
======
hyperpallium
So, "too small, throw it back" may be wrong...

Paper mentions fisher preference for larger prey ("ornamental"); I think
another factor, not mentioned, may be our innate protectiveness towards
juveniles (children, babies).

Implied but not mentioned is that the evolutionary pressure of predation on
juveniles should act more quickly than on adults (because more time needs to
have passed to reach adulthood; slower iteration).

~~~
hga
Hmmm, I haven't read the whole study but in the beginning it says " _We focus
on adult prey because hunters and fishers overwhelmingly target adults (18)._
" I mostly speak about my family's patterns, inculcated by my father, but we
practice "too small, throw it back" or for hunting where you can see the
target first don't shoot it. If for no other reason than there's diminishing
gains from dressing smaller and smaller fish or game. Not to mention the law.

Protectiveness towards juveniles ... eh, fish aren't "cute". But we certainly
think goslings, kits and fawns are, not that we hunt any of these when mature
(deer taste awful, my mother put her foot down a very long time ago and my
father switched to much more tasty elk and moose).

------
jkot
I dont like 'predator' connection. We have quotas, planning, protection
areas... It is basically farming and agriculture.

~~~
ChristianMarks
Animal ag is environmentally devastating.

------
giltleaf
_Given this competitive dominance, impacts on predators, and other unique
predatory behavior, we suggest that humans function as an unsustainable “super
predator,” which—unless additionally constrained by managers—will continue to
alter ecological and evolutionary processes globally._

I am a super predator.

But seriously, are there possibly any other species impacts the planet as much
as we do?

~~~
Immunedynamo
A variety of bacterial species have had enormous impacts on Earth. To name
just one, cyanobacteria are responsible for the current multiplicity of oxygen
breathing life on the planet. Their production of oxygen directly lead to one
of the greatest extinction events in Earth's history. Here is a wiki link on
the Great Oxygenation Event:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Oxygenation_Event](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Oxygenation_Event)

